# First Active - Found share certs recently



## Ishmael (25 Oct 2013)

While tidying up some files, I came across a First Active share certificate and cannot recall anything other than I did have some of those shares one time.  Can you bring me up to date re this and have all those shares been redeemed. I do not expect the cert is of any value.


----------



## Gerry Canning (25 Oct 2013)

Can you find any of the old First Active staff and ask them .
I recollect Ulster Took over First Active . If it was on a Share Basis Ulsters Shares as part of RBS are worth very little. 
If your shares were (encashed) at value there may just be money somewhere.
Don,t spend it yet !


----------



## wbbs (25 Oct 2013)

Nope they are no good now, cash was paid out for them at the time of transfer to UB, attempt was made to contact customers but any who did not reply before a certain date then  just lost out.   RBS shares were not issued instead of the FA ones.


----------



## Murt10 (12 Nov 2013)

A pleasant distant memory. Ulster Bank paid cash. Revenue writing out to tell you that you owed CGT. They even estimated how much the CGT was.


----------

